# 3 pets and an interest in showing



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there,

I've kept mice off and on since I was a teenager. I'm 24 now and have just bought 3 little pets - one agouti and 2 brokens.

I used to breed blues and blacks but they were never show quality and I've never been to a show, but they were very cute and a big hit with friends and family. I miss the breeding and hope to do it again one day when I have my own place! For now just the 3 will have to do.

I have a few questions but also know quite a bit myself so hope to be able to exchange advice here.

-Pamplemousse


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Dom.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM ;p


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome  Whereabouts are you from?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi Mousebreeder - I'm from Berkshire. I wonder if there are any breeders nearby. We got our 3 from a nice pet breeder not far away, but I'd love to get more blues at some point.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

There are a few breeders near you. You may want to have a look round at the next Swindon show if you're interested in seeing what happens at a show and the different varieties.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome! I don't know much about show breeding (I've never done it myself) but I do know that it's hard work. Keep at it, I'm sure you'll be good!


----------

